# Twinstar/Chihiros Doctor



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I've never used one but I did look them up awhile back. I watched this video that compared to tanks, one with the twinstar and one without. How legit this is, I'm not sure. 

https://youtu.be/OijqZ4AUmkE


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I've read threads where people looked into injecting oxygen, but in the end it's too dangerous. I feel like these companies put an oxygen meter to measure the oxygen output and made a controller to maintain a set amount of output.

Regarding plant health improvement claims, I've read that the reactor gets calcium build up. Maybe the claim is that the softening of the water improves intake of fertilizers?

If these companies would be more transparent I think they would have more success, but the marketing and exaggeration turns it into a snake oil product.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm thinking of renting a dissolved oxygen meter. What would a typical ppm of a newly established tank be vs and established tank vs a tank with the twinstar?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

There's a long thread on it over on UKAPS. You'll find the reviews and opinions are pretty much all over the place and quite a few more people using them than on TPT. I put when one in my new tank when I set it up about a year and I've had no visible green algae. I have been pretty anal about keeping the tank clean so I can't really say if the Twinstar has any relation to that or not, but I do like the added oxygenation, at least in theory.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/twinstar-what-is-it.28335/


----------

